# I has the Blues!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Recieved 3 blue does and 2 blue bucks yesterday from a the loverly Ian in Cambridge  Thank you so much!
It is planned that a pair of these will go to Leigh 

My over all plan is to start with a buck and two does in each blue and champ to start off my small lines of lilacs.

Anyways... I took like 78 pictures today of some of the does, and only one was *half decent*









It doesn't even do her justice... these blues are brilliant! hehe

This is a picture especially for Jack Garcia! lol









And I know this is blurry, but its the only one that shows off the ears how they actually are,








Bloody decent ears for blues! They are never gonna be huge cos blues don't tend to be, but will definately help towards the lilac lines =o)

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww beautiful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely clear blue on that little cutie in the first picture. I'm expecting a litter of blues this week some time. It's my third favorite color after fawn and champagne.


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

That's a gorgeous blue alright, wonderful shade. Her fur is practically sparkling! She looks very inquisitive too, with those lovely round ears.


----------



## Spider_Monkey (Oct 23, 2009)

Cute!! Love that last pic. lol. You don't see ears like that where I'm from .


----------

